# FS:65G set up -pics inside -150$



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking to trade my 65g for 2 33g tank sets or sell it off.

65g black silicone (36x18x24)
white Stand
Aquatop CF400UV 4-Stage Canister Filter with UV 9W
300 watt fluval e-heater
250 watt heater

price: 150$

Here's a pic..
Please ignore the mess


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to the top


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

To the top, would really like to down-size.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top. would like to have it gone before christmas, will also include driftwood.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top... 150 for a set up


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Would love this tank for a goldfish setup. If u still have it by jan 15 ill take it


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top


----------



## jinsen (Jan 23, 2013)

Girl reflection scared me


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

PM sent.....


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump to the top


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to the top


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

still available...


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Nice set up Surprised you still have? if I needed another I would grab this good deal seen this in person!!
free bump my friend!


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sold


----------

